# I think we hit the JACKPOT!!!!



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Just as I got home our doe Petunia started kidding!

Lots of goo, ickyness and just birth, we got 4, yes FOUR! Beautiful, bouncy, healthy baby GIRLS! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

We have a dark buckskin, a red buckskin, a chamoisee, and a black and white! The dark buckskin and the black and white are Blue eyed! So excited!!!!   

Here's a very crappy cell phone picture!









All of them are retained! Pretty much doubled our herd! :slapfloor:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations! That's an awesome kidding :leap:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!! 4 girls, that is great!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats like winning the lottery!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

4 girls... :shocked: I thought I was lucky with 3 girls out of quads! You certainly did luck out! :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I certainly was surprised! When they just coming out and turning out to be girls I was like "Where's the catch?!" You could have knocked me over I was in so much shock!

Thanks everyone! :hug:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

CONGRATS ON THE GIRLS!!! Send some of that girl luck my way! haha
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:shocked: all 4 does!!!! lucky you!!!! :stars: :stars: CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! And such variety in color!! Congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow!! That's incredible!! Congrats!! Hey! Send some of those nice quad girls vibes over my way, huh?  I have one doe left to kid...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ That would be nice! I have two does to kid! 8 little doelings would be nice!!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

~~~~ :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ~~~~
There's some doeling vibes!!! 

They all have names now!

Chamoisee- Hazel
Dark Buckskin- Verveine
Red Buckskin- Angelique
Black/white- Dahlia!

They are doing well and so is momma! We will be supplementing them and keeping them on mom.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Cute names! Glad to hear they are all doing well!   :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wowza! 4 Doelings! Congrats! And all SOOOOO cute! Great names too!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow I bet you are ecstatic! I think that doe and buck are keepers, especiallly if they continue this trend. Congrats!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats x two!!-no, no it's four!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: And here I was, thinking that I was lucky with TWIN girls!!! :shocked: 

And they ARE SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    We need some more pictures!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

nubians2 said:


> Wow I bet you are ecstatic! I think that doe and buck are keepers, especiallly if they continue this trend. Congrats!


The doe will be living out the rest of her days here with us, but we unfortunately sold the buck! Wish we hadn't, he gave us our best kids we've ever had! And threw more girls to boot! Hoping my new buck will bless us with just as much cute and :kidred: !!!

Thank you everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

HEY! Your doeling vibes WORKED! My last doe kidded with twin girls!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yaayyy!!!! :stars: Woo Congrats!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow FOUR girls???!?!! :shocked: Now that's what I call awesome!!! :leap: So would you please send me some doeling vibes as well? :laugh: I have a doe that looks HUGE and still has a month to go. It's very possible she could have quads, so some :kidred: thoughs would be great  :laugh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! They are so pretty too!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Amazingly, spectacularly, wonderfully great! You Won!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the gorgeous babies girls :thumbup:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

A jackpot indeed!!!!! And so pretty to boot.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!! They are doing well this morning!

Here's a link to a Facebook album with fluffy pictures from last night!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... um_comment

Lost Prairie- ~~~~~ :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ~~~~~ Vibes for you!!


----------

